# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Жога&Степанова-Песни.

## zhoga

Моя песня к Любому дню города!!!
чуть позже могу выложить минус))

----------


## luudvig

*zhoga*,привет.Не знаю как у вас,у нас принято здороваться и представляться.

----------


## zhoga

*luudvig*,
 абсолютно не понял "наезда"))я что сделал не так???нужно было написать-здрасьте,меня зовут Саша,вот моя песня?или что??))правда не понял,обьясните пожалуйста...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> нужно было написать-здрасьте,меня зовут Саша,


Приветик))))) Ну, можно и по другому......... например как в темках народ пишет)))
Да ладно... представился ж уже, (задним числом) .... и то хорошо!))))

Спасибо за песню! Послушала.....
Весёлая песня.... добрая!!!! Буду рада минусу.... нужная вещь!

----------


## мусяня

*zhoga*,
Привет!!!Название темы исправила,т.к.ты же и другие песни будешь выкладывать,правильно?:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> абсолютно не понял "наезда"


Плохо дело.:eek:

----------


## zhoga

*luudvig*,
 да что ж Вы вырываете фразы из контекста то?)))ну почему нельзя было в цитату те же 2 скобки взять,ведь они вроде как выражают улыбку во всём виртуальном мире))))))я считаю что Вы просто не правы,переводя это всё в какое то хамство с моей стороны,поэтому попрошу Вас не вырывать отдельно мои фразы)вот,что касается остального,то не посчитал представлятся,так как зареген с 2007 года здесь и являлся постоянным "писателем" и "читателем" сего форума,вот и всё)))))

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
*мусяня*,
 простите что сразу не ответил на Ваш вопрос,отвечаю-да я даже и не знаю,собираюсь ли выкладывать здесь что то,просто показалось что песня "С днем рождения город" действительно будет многим полезно,и её больше найдёт людей,нежели это будет написано "Жога&Степанова-песни")))тем более что это отдельно взятый дуэт,поэтому чуть не согласен с Вами в плане переименования топика)))ну да ладно,правила есть правила)))))))

----------


## zhoga

Друзья,забирайте минус!!!)))

----------


## luckylad

*zhoga*,
 спасибо - классная песенка!  :Ok:

----------


## zhoga

*luckylad*,
 спасибо!!))

----------


## zhoga

Друзья,хоть уже и в канун праздника,но думаю всё равно кому нибудь может песня пригодиться!!!))))))) Жога&Степанова-Всё для Победы!Всех С ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ!!!)))

----------


## luckylad

Музыка аболденная, текст здоровский, исполнение классное! Я ваш поклонник! Молодцы!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## zhoga

*luckylad*,
 спасибо,рад что Вам понравилась песня!!)))

----------

